

JQuery's 2010 Analytics - bobf
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeresig/5320867289/

======
bobf
John Resig posted this on his Twitter account (@jeresig) today, while
announcing jQuery.com had reached an Alexa rank of 513. I personally found it
very interesting as it highlights the inconsistency of Alexa rankings, as I'm
sitting on nearly identical visits/pageviews -- with a current Alexa rank of
2269.

